# Yard of the Month



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

Saturday, I was surprised by Park City with the yard of the month award. I now have this sign at the end of the driveway and pictures posted on the local goverment channel and in the local paper. Heres a pic when they gave me the sign and the award. I uploaded a couple more pics to my album if you want to check them out.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Good job ..
are you all set up for Halloween up already?


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

Lilly said:


> Good job ..
> are you all set up for Halloween up already?


Good question. No. I haven't finished and I don't think I will have it all done until the 31st. I will add more pictures at another time.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Congrats Bloodhound!!....That's cool...was it for your outstanding landscaping or Halloween stuff?


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

Congratulations! The yard looks great - much better than mine does right now...


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

Congrats!


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Excellent BH! Congratulations on the award!!! I'm going to check out the pics right now!


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

beelce said:


> Congrats Bloodhound!!....That's cool...was it for your outstanding landscaping or Halloween stuff?


Thank's B, They said it was for Halloween stuff.


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

cool!


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

That's cool! Your yard looks awesome.


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

smileyface4u23 said:


> Congratulations! The yard looks great - much better than mine does right now...


Thank you, But I know your yard will be better in no time at all. I cant wait to see pics!


Aelwyn said:


> Congrats!


Thank you!



ScreamingScarecrow said:


> Excellent BH! Congratulations on the award!!! I'm going to check out the pics right now!


Thank's, The graves have black mulch (that my better half found on sale) covering some of them to look like freshies.



NickG said:


> cool!


Thank's NickG


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Congratulations, BH! Love that your town gives out awards in such a public way for cool yard haunts!


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

dynoflyer said:


> Congratulations, BH! Love that your town gives out awards in such a public way for cool yard haunts!


The town caught me off gaurd. I wasn't expecting this at all. I was told that they were driving up and down the street most of the day waiting for me to add some stuff. Hell if I would have known I would have had it all set up and ready to go. 
IMO, I think all towns or nieghborhood associations should do this.


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Congratulations. Every neighborhood/town should have such an award.


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

spideranne said:


> Congratulations. Every neighborhood/town should have such an award.


Thanks!


----------



## eanderso13 (Apr 10, 2008)

that is so damn cool! Nice going! and I love the black mulch idea...they really do look fresh!!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Congrats Bloodhound.


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

Congrats BH!

Got one question for you though... are you on the right or the left? 

I assume that's you on the right holding the award paper?


----------



## HauntedHacienda (Sep 16, 2008)

Congratulations! 
Wish my Town would implement something like that - Goodness knows more Yards around my parts could use it.


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

Moon Dog said:


> Congrats BH!
> 
> Got one question for you though... are you on the right or the left?
> 
> I assume that's you on the right holding the award paper?


I'm on the right. :voorhees:


----------



## Eldritch_Horror (Jul 27, 2008)

That's very cool, Bloodhound! I know they do that sort of thing in my town around Christmas, but not too sure about Halloween. I'm about the only house that's decorated, and certainly the only one that's original and not an advertisement for Wallyworld or Home Despot!


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Congrats.. Your yard is looking good!


----------

